# HELP!! Stretching questions?!?!



## casemac (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi!! Sneezy has stretched since we first got him, and its the cutest thing in the world- but the last couple of days he has started doing something weird. It looks like he is starting to pull himself into a ball, but then he moves his front and hind legs weirdly...almost like a contortionist!! Is this just another way of stretching for him???


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Does he have a white froth at the mouth? He may just be annointing.


----------



## casemac (Dec 16, 2008)

no foam- he was stretching then he walked around for a minute then did the weird thing, then stretched again, and then did it again!! He didnt look hurt, but he lays on his side when he does it. is he just being a little weirdo??


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgerobics? Hedgeyoga? No... 
If he's twisting his body and his little legs are pointing in different directions, I'd say he's anointing... particularly if you see a little foam like LG mentioned.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 27, 2008)

Damien started doing something weird like that last week. he would scrunch his butt down and towards his head. He would do it while walking around. take a few steps stop and do it, take a few more steps and do it again. i think it must be something to do with annointing because after i first saw him doing it, he tinkled on the floor and then proceeding to anoint in his puddle of piddle. -.-


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

When my guys do that, it usually means they're trying to figure out how to be.. um.. boys (if you catch my drift). Damian, who's very tiny for his age, will sometimes fall over because he can't quite figure out what to do with himself :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Nyahaha, what Sebian said is also true. :lol:


----------



## Amelia (Nov 27, 2008)

hahaha yea that could be it too since he is less than 6 months old! one day i saw him moving around in his tshirt in his cage. and i think thats what he was doing. silly lil booger. I wonder if showing him youtube videos would count as having the "birds and the bees" talk with him XD


----------



## casemac (Dec 16, 2008)

hahahah Thanks everyone for your help!! 
I just wanted to know if it was normal! He was doing the butt scrunch dance too!! I just kept asking him if he was ok- if he could respond it would be so much easier!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

Sage did that one tome then i realized... she was stuck! so, instead of grabbing a camera like i wanted i helped her up! she was just so cute :lol:


----------

